

Torrent users freak out over shift from Xvid to x264 - cpeterso
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/4/2843937/torrent-user-controversy-format-x264-xvid

======
kellenfujimoto
Typical stubborn users who can't stomach change, even if it's for the better.
Amusing, but no different from those who complain about Facebook changing
their layout.

